# Why Are Freemason’s Secretive?



## My Freemasonry (May 6, 2017)

What is Freemasonry hiding? Is there some great mystery at work in the secret workings of the Masonic Lodge? Why are Freemasons so Secretive?


Many masons will not answer questions about the fraternity as they believe it is supposed to be a secret. In the end this becomes a loss for the fraternity as any time someone asks a question about Masonry, it’s a great opportunity to talk openly about it.

A common reaction to this idea is that Masonry is a “Society with Secrets”, rather than a “Secret Society”, but this is equally confusing. There are aspects to Freemasonry that are kept and taught to only those who go through the initiations and ceremonies so as to keep them in a proper perspective and contextual meaning. These aspects are not secrets but instead knowledge that is best communicated in a specific and concise manner.

Many of the secrets have been published and written about, in many instances by Freemasons themselves, but the foundations of the teachings can be found throughout the spectrum of faiths and philosophical teachings of the past and present. It is in the process of their teaching that it could be best suggested where they are truly secret.

What is a Freemasonry – Part 1

From the ebook, _What is Freemasonry?_






 








Continue reading...


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 6, 2017)

My Freemasonry said:


> Many masons will not answer questions about the fraternity as they believe it is supposed to be a secret. In the end this becomes a loss for the fraternity


True.


My Freemasonry said:


> There are aspects to Freemasonry that are kept and taught to only those who go through the initiations and ceremonies so as to keep them in a proper perspective and contextual meaning.


Also true.

I freely discuss Freemasonry with my family and friends keeping only ritual and modes of recognition to myself as well as a few other things I feel shouldn't be made public.


----------



## The Traveler (May 6, 2017)

I tend to squash those thoughts with people by using the term "private" vs. secret. Just like with every other entity, business, employer, club, school, etc. there are meetings that take place that are "private" and not for everyone to know what takes place in those meetings or departments. They're usually stumped after I give that example. Ha!


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 7, 2017)

The Traveler said:


> Just like with every other entity, business, employer, club, school, etc. there are meetings that take place that are "private" and not for everyone to know what takes place in those meetings or departments


Exactly.


----------



## oldjumpmaster (May 22, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> I freely discuss Freemasonry with my family and friends keeping only ritual and modes of recognition to myself as well as a few other things I feel shouldn't be made public.



The lack of understanding leaves many of our brothers with the inability to truly explain masonry, instead they quickly withdrawal to “I can’t talk about that” when in fact a majority of the time it becomes common knowledge of those asking.


----------



## rpbrown (May 23, 2017)

I tell people that it is no different than my business. There are certain things in my business that I don't make public.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 23, 2017)

rpbrown said:


> I tell people that it is no different than my business. There are certain things in my business that I don't make public.


Good answer!


----------

